# Owners of Epoke Spreaders



## PPP (Jan 5, 2005)

I'm considering purchasing an Epoke Mini 5 for a spreader. I'm looking for people who actually own them. After searching the web I can't find many reviews on them. I am looking at one primarily for one complex that is eating up bagged salt at break neck speed. I would like to use bulk in a spreader and make a little more profit. You can't even find them for sale on E-bay. They don't have a grand web presence. It makes me think how can it be this good and not be marketed or widely available. The reviews always say it works great, but what makes it great? The cost doesn't't scare me if it really works.

#1. Does this machine spread both fore-wards and backwards?

#2. Does it really spread wet/damp bulk product efficiently? 

Thank You in advance.....


----------



## Turf Lawn (Dec 24, 2008)

I've had a go at most of the products out there and we only use the epokes currently (5 of them).It's a solid unit that will last for a long long time.

1 - the unit only spreads going forward.

2 - it will break up and spread any salt you can put thru it.

Expensive but a great investment.

P.S. pick up some spare tire tubes


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

I have one, and one of the italian ones, same design. They are heavy, but other the that, they are great. We have a gear loose in the epoke right now, but that shouldn't be a big deal. We should have washed them out better which we now do.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

I have said it before and I will say it again...we have had a number of them, 3 are 10 years old. They are hands down, the best drop spreader money can buy. They are expensive in comparison to other salters (1100.00 or so a piece) , but they seem to last forever, with regular washing, of course, and will lay down the right amount of material everytime with zero casting onto lawns and places you dont want to salt. They eat bulk salt too, so you save from having to use the bagged stuff.


----------



## PPP (Jan 5, 2005)

Thanks,
I'm burning through approximately 1-1.5 ton of bulk product (costing $70 per ton straight salt bulk pricing) every salting (sometimes using magic salt $135 ton bulk pricing) on the walkways. When I use a rotary spreader with deflectors and bagged product I'm using approximately 1200 pounds give or take 25-30 bags costing approximately $200-250. The rotary spreader is a PITA, but quicker, the bulk product is flung by hand from buckets. Although this is a little bit more labor intensive it still comes out cheaper. My biggest thing is the time it takes to apply the product. If the EPOKE can save me from the cost of bagged product and the labor from hand spreading I could be saving about $300 per application and only have the product applied where I need it. I've already had to salt 7 tomes and that could have potentially saved me over $2,000 if I estimate it correctly. SO just thinking out loud here this is a no brainer on purchasing one. I just have to find a place to buy one. It looks like Vermont is the closest place.

Thanks Again


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

We rigged one up to the back of an atv (like a trailer)-saves a lot of time.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

Those units are amazing! They have a couple of grease joints too, so keep them filled & spray FF on the gear. 

It even spreads salt/sand mix too Can you believe that?!? :laughing:


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

Heres a pic with the JD tractor & towable Epoke unit. (montreal snow show 2009)


----------



## KingstonMA (Dec 4, 2010)

*Epoch ITM 60*

I just picked up a real clean used ITM 60. The finger bar got tweaked by the kid loading it with the fork lift, but should not be too big a deal to tweak back. I'm just wondering if it is more than I need. Does anyone have experience with these tow behind units. It has a 3/4 yard hopper and does a 57.5" width. It seems like it would be great for a large shopping mall or plaza with wide side walks towed behind a gator or cushman. Thanks!


----------



## rickker1906 (Oct 7, 2013)

*epoke tow behind spreader*

I have a epilepsy tow behind spreader that hooks to 3 point hitch. It is in great condition. Want to sell it as it came with a tractor I just bought. The tractor has 31 hours on it and I'm guessing this does as well. I have no idea what to ask for this. I will listen to any. Reasonable offer. I can provide pictures 
Thanks for reading. 
Rick


----------



## rickker1906 (Oct 7, 2013)

Should read Epoke, spell checker got me.


----------



## luckey (Mar 4, 2013)

What model is it? Where are you located?
Thanks.


----------



## rickker1906 (Oct 7, 2013)

luckey;1651231 said:


> What model is it? Where are you located?
> Thanks.


I think it's a mini 20, I'm in streator, il


----------

